# hasta ahí podíamos llegar



## giberian

Soweit ich verstehe, handelt es sich hier um das deutsche "So weit kommt's noch!"

Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand das Imperfekt im Spanischen "Hasta ahí pod*íamos* llegar!" erklären?

Vielen Dank!

pd. unter http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=255225 liegt eine ältere Diskussion zum Thema.


----------



## vmrweb

Bei Google findet sich eine Doktorarbeit von Ulrike Schwall ("Aspektualität: Eine semantisch-funktionelle Kategorie", 1988), darin steht:


"Das Imperfecto kann das Potencial in unabhängigen Sätzen mit ironischem Sinn substituieren (oft in Ausrufesätzen)." ...und dann kommt genau dieses Beispiel.

Ich kann leider den Link nicht posten, aber mit den Angaben müsstest du es bei books. google. com finden können


----------



## LordNazgul

Hi!

Nein, eigentlich heißt es nur: "Bis dahin konnten wir kommen"

"So weit kommt es noch!" gibt es auf Spanisch gar nicht in der Form.
Allerdings hängt es natürlich von Kontext ab, was man im Spanischen als Äquivalent verwenden würde.

Hat zwar nix mit der Frage zu tun, aber trotzdem musste es mal gesagt werden.

Saludos


----------



## giberian

Diese Schlagzeile als Beispiel zur Verdeutlichung:

Soraya: "¡Hasta ahí podíamos llegar! Que nos gobernaran el PP desde fuera..."

Natürlich ist die spanische Volkspartei nicht fremdbestimmt, eine wörtliche Übersetzung ("Bis dahin konnten wir kommen") macht hier also keinen Sinn. "So weit kommt's noch" heißt auf Spanisch meinem Verständnis nach eben "Hasta ahí podíamos llegar". Wenn du mehr Äquivalente dafür hast, LordNazgul, bin ich natürlich ebenso dankbar dafür.

Danke für den Link, vmrweb. Das ist sicher die richtige Spur. Leider habe ich gerade keine Zeit mich durch eine sprachwissenschaftliche Doktorarbeit zu quälen. Eine kürzergefasste Erklärung kann wohl keiner bieten?

Danke dennoch.
Giberian.


----------



## gusfand

Hallo Giberian,
"So weit kommt's noch" soll ja eigentlich heißen:
"So weit *wird* es schlimmstenfalls noch kommen" oder
"So weit *könnte* es kommen"

ähnlich im spanischen ..
"Hasta ahí podíamos llegar" statt:
"Hasta ahí pod*r*íamos llegar"

Rein von meiner subjektiven Vorstellung her, erkläre ich mir dieses Folgendermaßen:
Der Deutsche ist entrüstet über etwas das ihm soeben begegnet ist und äußert sich daher im Präsens.
Der Spanier entrüstet sich über etwas das ihm soeben erzählt wurde und äußert sich daher im Imperfekt.


----------



## giberian

Stimmt, Gusfand, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass  auch im Deutschen die intendierte Aussage nicht mit dem Wortlaut übereinstimmt. Danke für die Klarstellung!


----------



## LordNazgul

Hola,

Si, tienes razón. En ese contexto se podría entender como "Soweit komm't es noch!".
Pero así no lo había oído nunca antes en castellano.
Quizás sea típico en España.

Yo lo hubiese dicho así: "Ni que fuera a llegar a eso", o algo parecido...

saludos


----------



## giberian

Si, puede ser que no se usa en todas partes y sobre todo en España.  Gracias por advertírmelo, LordNazgul.


----------



## vmrweb

Das Zitat ist die schon die Zusammenfassung: in manchen Sätzen, in denen dem Sinn nach der Condicional zu erwarten wäre, kann alternativ auch der Imperfecto stehen. Also keine direkte Regel oder Begründung, es wird einfach beschrieben, dass das Phänomen existiert.


----------



## muycuriosa

vmrweb said:


> Das Zitat ist die schon die Zusammenfassung: in manchen Sätzen, in denen dem Sinn nach der Condicional zu erwarten wäre, kann alternativ auch der Imperfecto stehen.


 
Zu dem Thema fällt mir noch ein:
¡Lo que faltaba! / ¡No faltaría más! / ¡No faltaba más! - Das hat uns gerade noch gefehlt! / Das fehlte gerade noch!

Und außerdem Sätze wie:
Yo que tú, me tomaba una manzanilla. - Wenn ich du wäre / An deiner Stelle würde ich einen Kamillentee trinken.

Auch hier wieder: imperfecto, um Hypothetisches auszudrücken.

Und verwenden Kinder nicht auch das imperfecto, um im Spiel Rollen zu verteilen und schon 'mal festzulegen, was im Spiel passieren wird?


----------



## giberian

Danke für den guten Einfall, muycuriosa!
Gruß,  Giberian.


----------

